# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون تنظيم مهنة التمريض

## هيثم الفقى

تنظيم مهنة التمريض 
مرسوم رقم 1655 - صادر في 17/1/1979 


إن رئيس الجمهورية، بناء على الدستور ولا سيما المادة 58 منه، وبما أن الحكومة أحالت على مجلس النواب، بموجب المرسوم رقم 1077 تاريخ 18/ 3/ 1978، مشروع قانون معجل يرمي إلى تنظيم مهنة التمريض، وبما أنه انقضى أكثر من أربعين يوماً على طرح مشروع القانون المعجل المذكور على مجلس النواب دون أن يبته، بناء على اقتراح وزير الصحة العامة، وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء بتاريخ 3/ 1/ 1979، يرسم ما يأتي: 

المادة 1- وضع موضع التنفيذ، مشروع القانون المعجل المحال على مجلس النواب بموجب المرسوم رقم 1077 تاريخ 18/ 3/ 1978 الرامي إلى تنظيم مهنة التمريض التالي نصه: 
الباب الأول الممرض المجاز 
الفصل الأول تعريف الممرض المجاز ومهامه 
المادة 1- تعريف الممرض المجاز: إن الممرض المجاز هو الشخص الذي أنهى دراسة برنامج أساسي في حقل التمريض وأصبح مؤهلاً ومجازاً لممارسة مهنة التمريض على الأراضي اللبنانية وذلك بالنظر لدورة التخطيطي والقيادي في حقل التمريض بالإضافة إلى قدرته على العمل كعضو في فريق طبي. 
المادة 2- مهمة الممرض المجاز 1- القيام بأعمال التمريض ضمن نطاق الدراسة والنظم التمريضية العامة أو الاختصاصية حسب كفاءاته ومؤهلاته العلمية. 2- تعليم التمريض لطلاب التمريض وذلك في مجالات أعماله وتقديم الإرشادات الصحية. 3- الإسهام في تنفيذ المناهج الصحية العامة في حدود إمكاناته ومسؤولياته ومهامه واقتراح ما يلزم من خدمات تمريضية. 4- الاشتراك في البحوث التمريضية الآيلة إلى تطور هذه العلوم وتقدمها. 
الفصل الثاني مزاولة مهنة ممرض مجاز 
المادة 3- معدلة وفقا للقانون 10/ 82 تاريخ 2/ 2/ 1982 لا يحق لأحد أن يتخذ لقب ممرض مجاز إلا بعد أن تتوفر لديه الشروط التالية: 1) أن يكون لبنانياً وبلغ سن التاسعة عشرة. 2) أن يكون حاملاً شهادة البكالوريا اللبنانية- القسم الثاني - أو ما يعادلها رسمياً. 3) أن يكون حاملاً شهادة جامعية في التمريض من جامعة معترف بها من الحكومة اللبنانية شرط أن لا تقل مدة الدراسة الجامعية عن ثلاث سنوات أو شهادة عالية في التمريض صادرة عن وزارة التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة- المديرية العامة للتعليم المهني والتقني- تحدد مدة الدراسة فيها وبرامجها بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء. 4) أن يكون متمتعاً بالصفات الصحية والعقلية والأخلاقية الضرورية لممارسة مهنة التمريض. 
المادة 4- معدلة وفقا للقانون 10/ 82 تاريخ 2/ 2/ 1982 لا يحق لأحد أن يمارس مهنة ممرض مجاز إلا بعد الحصول على إجازة من وزارة الصحة العامة بعد أن يودعها الوثائق التالية: 1- صورة طبق الأصل عن المستندات التي تثبت توفر الشروط المفروضة في المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون. 2- نسخة عن سجله العدلي تثبت أن هذا السجل خال من أي حكم بجناية أو محاولة جناية أو بجنحة شائنة. 3- أفادت تثبت أنه اجتاز بنجاح امتحان الكولوكيوم الذي تجريه وزارة التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة. ويعفى من هذا الشرط حاملوا الشهادة العالية في التمريض الصادر عن وزارة التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة. 
الباب الثاني الممرض 
الفصل الأول تعريف الممرض ومهامه المادة 5- تعريف الممرض: إن الممرض هو الشخص الذي حصل على تأهيل علمي وفني يمكنه من تقديم العناية التمريضية العامة غير المعقدة، ويعمل تحت إشراف الممرض المجاز. 
المادة 6- مهمة التمريض 1- معرفة الاحتياجات الأساسية التي يتطلبها الأشخاص المؤتمن على الاعتناء بهم. 2- المساهمة في وضع برنامج رعاية هؤلاء الأشخاص مع العاملين معه. 3- نقل الملاحظات الصحيحة والدقيقة. 4- تنفيذ تعليمات الممرض المسؤول أو الطبيب المعالج بوعي وانتباه. 5- المساهمة مع سائر أعضاء الجسم الطبي في العناية بالصحة العامة والوقاية من المرض وإعادة تأهيل المرضى. 
الفصل الثاني مزاولة مهنة ممرض 
المادة 7- لا يحق لأحد أن يتخذ لقب ممرض إلا بعد أن تتوفر لديه الشروط التالية: 1- أن يكون لبنانياً وبلغ سن السابعة عشرة. 2- أن يكون حائزاً على شهادة الدروس المتوسطة (البريفيه) اللبنانية أو ما يعادلها رسمياً. 3- أن يكون قد أتم دروس التمريض في مدرسة تمريض معترف بها رسمياً ونجح في امتحانات شهادة البكالوريا الفنية- القسم الثاني - العناية التمريضية. 4- على الممرض الحائز على شهادة تمريض من خارج لبنان أن يعادل شهادته رسمياً وأن ينجح في امتحان الكولوكيوم الذي تجريه وزارة التربية. 5- أن يكون متمتعاً بالصفات الصحية والعقلية والأخلاقية الضرورية لممارسة مهنة التمريض. 6- أن يكون غير محكوم عليه بجناية أو محاولة جناية أو بجنحة شائنة وعليه أن يبرز نسخة عن سجله العدلي تثبت ذلك. لا يحق لأحد أن يمارس مهنة الممرض إلا بعد الحصول على إجازة بذلك من وزارة الصحة العامة بعد أن يودعها صورة طبق الأصل عن المستندات التي تثبت توفر الشروط المفروضة في هذه المادة. 
المادة 8- معدلة وفقا للقانون 10/ 82 تاريخ 2/ 2/ 1982 يحق للمرض متابعة دراسة التمريض الجامعية أو العالية لاكتساب لقب ممرض مجاز ويعفى من شرط حيازة شهادة البكالوريا اللبنانية- القسم الثاني- أو ما يعادلها رسمياً. 
الباب الثالث الممرض المساعد 
الفصل الأول تعريف ومهمة الممرض المساعد 
المادة 9- الممرض المساعد هو الشخص الذي حصل على تأهيل علمي وتدريب مهني يمكنه من مساعدة الفريق التمريضي في تقديم العناية التمريضية. 
المادة 10- مهمة الممرض المساعد 1- السهر على الراحة الجسدية والنفسية للأشخاص الموكل إليه أمر العناية بهم. 2- معرفة الحاجات الطبيعية للمريض وملاحظة التغيرات الفيزيولوجية والنفسية التي قد تطرأ على صحة المريض. 3- نقل ملاحظاته شفوياً او كتابياً إلى الممرض المسؤول. 4- تقديم العناية الصحية اللازمة بإشراف ومسؤولية الممرض المجاز أو الممرض. 5- السهر على النظافة والترتيب في الأمكنة التي يعمل فيها. 
الفصل الثاني مزاولة مهنة ممرض مساعد 
المادة 11- لا يحق لأحد أن يتخذ لقب ممرض مساعد إلا بعد أن تتوفر لديه الشروط التالية: 1- أن يكون لبنانياً وبلغ السن القانونية للعمل. 2- أن يكون حائزاً على شهادة الدروس المتوسطة (البريفية) اللبنانية أو ما يعادلها رسمياً بالإضافة إلى سنة دراسية واحدة في مدرسة للتمريض أو في مستشفى أجازت لهما وزارة التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة تطبيق البرنامج المعد منها خصيصاً لهذا الغرض. 3- أن يكون ناجحاً في الامتحانات المهنية الرسمية التي تجريها وزارة التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة. 4- أن يكون متمتعاً بالصفات الصحية والعقلية والأخلاقية الضرورية لممارسة مهمته. 5- أن يكون غير محكوم عليه بجناية أو محاولة جناية جنحة شائنة وعليه أن يبرز نسخة عن سجله العدلي تثبت ذلك. لا يحق لأحد أن يمارس مهنة ممرض مساعد إلا بعد الحصول على إجازة بذلك من وزارة الصحة العامة، بعد أن يودعها صورة طبق الأصل عن المستندات التي تثبت توفر الشروط المفروضة في هذه المادة. 
الباب الرابع الممرض غير اللبناني 
المادة 12- يجوز للمرض غير اللبناني المجاز بممارسة المهنة في بلده والمرسل من قبل هيئة أو منظمة أو مؤسسة دولية مرخص لها بالعمل في لبنان ممارسة المهنة ضمن نطاق المهمة الموكلة إليه. 
المادة 13- يجوز للممرض غير اللبناني العضو في هيئات التعليم في مدارس التمريض في لبنان أن يمارس مهنة تعليم التمريض ضمن الشرطين التاليين: 1- أن يكون مجازاً بممارسة مهنة التمريض في بلده. 2- أن يكون موقعاً مشروع عقد عمل لمدة معينة مع إحدى مدارس التمريض في لبنان يتفرغ بموجبه لتعليم التمريض فيها ولا يحق له أن يتقاضى علاوة على راتبه، أي أجر لحسابه الخاص عن أي عمل مهني يقوم به داخل المدرسة أو خارجها. 
المادة 14- يجوز للممرض غير اللبناني ممارسة التدريب في حقل التمريض في لبنان ضمن الشرطين التاليين: 1- أن يكون مجازاً بممارسة مهنة التمريض في بلده وأن ينجح في امتحان الكولوكيوم الذي تجريه وزارة التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة. 2- أن يكون موقعاً مشروع عقد عمل لمدة معينة مع أحد المستشفيات في لبنان يتفرغ بموجبه للتدريب فيه ولا يحق له أن يتقاضى، علاوة على راتبه، أي أجر لحسابه الخاص عن أي عمل مهني يقوم به داخل المستشفى أو خارجه. 
المادة 15- 1- يجب أن لا تزيد نسبة الممرضين الأجانب في كل مدرسة للتعليم أو مستشفى للتدريب عن عشرين في المائة. 2- على كل مدرسة أو مؤسسة ترغب في استخدام ممرض غير لبناني لديها تسجيله في وزارة الصحة العامة وإبلاغ هذه الوزارة عن نهاية خدمته. 3- تحدد مدة الإقامة في لبنان لأساتذة التمريض الأجانب وللمدربين بثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة. 
الباب الخامس الاختصاص 
المادة 16- يعتبر متخصصاً كل ممرض مجاز يحمل شهادة اختصاص من جامعة أو هيئة علمية معترف بها رسمياً، على أن تكون هذه الشهادة هي نفسها التي تعطى لرعايا البلد حيث توجد الجامعة أو الهيئة التي أعطت شهادة الاختصاص وتحدد بمرسوم أنواع الاختصاصات ومدد الدراسة. 
الباب السادس سر المهنة 
المادة 17- على الممرض المحافظة على سر المهنة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عنها في المادة 589 من قانون العقوبات. 
الباب السابع منع ممارسة المهنة 
المادة 18- كل ممرض حكم عليه بجناية أو محاولة جناية أو بجنحة شائنة أو ثبت أنه مصاب بخلل عقلي أو مدمن على تناول المسكرات أو المخدرات لا يجوز له تحت طائلة العقوبات ممارسة المهنة وتسحب منه الرخصة بقرار معلل من وزير الصحة العامة ويمكن إلغاء هذا القرار عندما يثبت للوزارة زوال الأسباب المذكورة في هذه المادة. 
الباب الثامن أحكام انتقالية 
المادة 19- يعطى لقب ممرض كل من كان حائزاً على إجازة مزاولة مهنة ممرض قانوني قبل عام 1970 وتعتبر شهادته معادلة شهادة البكالوريا الفنية- القسم الثاني- فرع العناية التمريضية- ويستفيد من أحكام المادة الثامنة من هذا القانون. 
المادة 20- يعتبر ممرضاً مجازاً الممرض القانوني المسجل في وزارة الصحة العامة قبل صدور هذا القانون والحائز على شهادة البكالوريا اللبنانية- القسم الثاني- أو ما يعادلها رسمياً وشهادة دراسة علم التمريض مدة ثلاثة سنوات في مدرسة للتمريض معترف بها رسمياً. 
الباب التاسع العقوبات 
المادة 21- كل من يمارس بطريقة غير مشروعة مهنة التمريض أو يحمل لقب ممرض بصورة غير مشروعة تطبق عليه العقوبات المنصوص عنها في المادة 393 من قانون العقوبات. 
المادة 22- كل من يحمل إشارات التمريض بطريقة غير مشروعة تطبق عليه العقوبات المنصوص عنها في المادتين 94 و95 من قانون العقوبات. 
المادة 23- في غير الحالات المنصوص عنها في المادة 15- من هذا القانون يحق لوزير الصحة العامة أن يوقف عن العمل بقرار معلل أو أن يسحب نهائياً الرخصة بممارسة مهنة التمريض من كل من يثبت أنه قام بأعمال تمس المهنة أو تتنافى وكرامتها أو مصلحة التمريض. في حال المخالفات تطبق العقوبات المنصوص عنها في المادتين 94 و95 من قانون العقوبات ويمكن الطعن بقرار الوزير وفقاً للأنظمة النافذة. 
الباب العاشر كيفية فتح مدارس العلم وفن التمريض 
المادة 24- تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة والصحة العامة خلال الستة أشهر التي تلي صدور هذا القانون الشروط التالية لفتح مدارس لعلم وفن التمريض: 1- مواصفات البناء والتجهيز. 2- إدارة هذه المدارس. 3- تعيين الهيئة التعليمية. 4- قبول الطلاب بهذه المدارس. 5- مناهج الدراسات النظرية والعملية. 
المادة 25- تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو غير المتفقة ومضمونه وخاصة القانون رقم 50/ 66 تاريخ 26/ 8/ 1966. 
المادة 26- يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية." 

المادة 2- ينشر هذا المرسوم ويبلغ حيث تدعو الحاجة ويعمل به فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 
بعبدا في 17 كانون الثاني 1979 الإمضاء: إلياس سركيس صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية رئيس مجلس الوزراء الإمضاء: سليم الحص وزير الصحة العامة الإمضاء: إبراهيم شعيتو 


تعديل تنظيم مهنة التمريض 
قانون رقم 10 / 82 - صادر في2/2/1982 


أقر مجلس النواب، وينشر رئيس الجمهورية ، القانون التالي نصه: 

المادة 1- أعفي من شرط حيازة الشهادة المتوسطة، أو ما يعادلها رسمياً، المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابعة والحادية عشرة من مشروع القانون الموضوع موضع التنفيذ بموجب المرسوم رقم 1655 تاريخ 17/ 1/ 1979، التلامذة الذين تسجلوا في إحدى مدارس التمريض المعترف بها رسمياً في السنوات الدراسية، 1975 - 1976، 1976 - 1977، 1977 - 1978، 1978 - 1979، واستعيض عنها بإفادة مدرسية مصدقة من وزارة التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة تثبت إنهاء المرحلة المتوسطة بنجاح. 

المادة 2- أضيف إلى نص الفقرة 3 من المادة الثالثة من مشروع القانون الموضوع موضع التنفيذ بموجب المرسوم رقم 1655 تاريخ 17/ 1/ 1979 النص التالي: أو شهادة عالية في التمريض صادرة عن وزارة التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة - المديرية العامة للتعليم المهني والتقني - تحدد مدة الدراسة فيها وبرامجها بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء. 

المادة 3- أضيف إلى نص الفقرة 3 من المادة الرابعة من مشروع القانون الموضوع موضع التنفيذ بموجب المرسوم رقم 1655 تاريخ 17/ 1/ 1979 النص التالي: ويعفى من هذا الشرط حاملو الشهادة العالية في التمريض الصادرة عن وزارة التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة. 

المادة 4- عدل نص المادة الثامنة من مشروع القانون الموضوع موضع التنفيذ بموجب المرسوم رقم 1655 تاريخ 17/ 1/ 1979 على الوجه التالي: يحق للممرض متابعة دراسة التمريض الجامعية أو العالية لاكتساب لقب ممرض مجاز ويعفى من شرط حيازة شهادة البكالوريا اللبنانية - القسم الثاني - أو ما يعادلها رسمياً. 

المادة 5- يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. بعبدا في 2 شباط سنة 1982 الإمضاء: إلياس سركيس صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية رئيس مجلس الوزراء الإمضاء: شفيق الوزان وزير الصحة العامة الإمضاء: نزيه البزري وزير التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة

----------

